# Nodak Crew morning grindage



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Had our 5-man fill by 8. About 400 or so locals and almost equal in migrants.


----------



## gandergrinder (Mar 10, 2002)

I'm officially an idiot for not going. But it felt so good to sleep in.


----------



## Maverick (Mar 4, 2002)

That makes 2 of us GG. Nice pic!


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

You guys MISSED OUT!! The spot was killer. I cant believe we shot lessors.


----------



## BenelliBlaster (Mar 17, 2002)

Great spot Chris only wish we would of had 10 guys in the field.

Mav was that you in bed cuddling with GG. Thats why you missed! :wink: Maybe next time


----------



## Maverick (Mar 4, 2002)

WELLLLL he does have a nice pair of hooters, doesn't he!!! :fro:


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: Mav you can really crack a guy up!


----------

